# best ammo for butterfly plinking (not plinking butterflies)



## plinker45 (Jun 30, 2013)

ive just bought a chinese style slingshot (only a cheapie for now).im going to fit it with 1745 tubes tapered for butterfly style shooting,my question is what is the best ammo size to use for plinking eg to penetrate a tin can from approx 25ft with a fairly flat trajectory? thank you.


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

I don't think it's a question of what's definitively best. Use a few different things and find what suits you and your shooting style. I prefer 9mm steel or m10 hex nuts and they will definitely penetrate a can.


----------



## plinker45 (Jun 30, 2013)

thanks danny as soon as i fit my 1745 tubes ill play about with different sizes although i think smaller ammo has a flatter trajectory i think.


----------

